# Do cats sense when your pregnant?



## Kekei

Sorry if its a bit mad but just wondering if cats can sense pregnancy. We have 2 cats and today one of the cats has been really loving. This morning she just sat right on top of me and just now on the sofa she has been snuggled right into me. The more I think of it, I was at my friends yesterday and her cat kept jumping up on my lap for cuddles and she has never done that in the 2 years Ive known my friend. Any one had any experience of this?


----------



## seaweed eater

No personal experience, but a couple thoughts. 1) Cats have a higher body temperature than humans, so they like to snuggle with humans who are especially warm. When you are pregnant your body temperature may be slightly elevated. On the other hand, it could just be where you are in your cycle (progesterone will elevate temps during the luteal phase). 2) I definitely read recently that hormonal changes associated with pregnancy change our smell in a way that animals like cats and dogs can detect. However, I wonder how long it takes beyond conception for that to be the case. As you know, hormone levels rise throughout the first several weeks of pregnancy, and if it is too soon for a HPT to detect a change in your hormones I would be surprised if your smell would be different enough that a cat would be able to tell.

Fingers crossed it is a good sign! :dust:


----------



## Impet Limpet

I agree with seaweed eater. Cats enjoy people with higher body temps, you may also find they tend to snuggle up to people with a fever too. I probably would get over excited just yet, but if you get your BFP it'll be an interesting story to tell!


----------



## Scout

I don't recall my cat acting any differently the three times I got pregnant, but she's pretty independent.


----------



## Pingu224

My cat Malkin can always sense when I am unwell and will comfort me eg when at shows her ugly face he will snuggle on my tummy to help with the pain. If I can sleep he curls up on my pillow and purrs to put me to sleep.

He is also my alarm clock. Every day I am working he jumps on my tummy unless i have been sick or had a stomach upset, at 5am. Today however he didn't go near my tummy instead curled up on my legs and I have had a headache and where he would normally come and comfort me he has stayed away. He has been his usual self in every other way and I don't have a tummy upset but he has not come near it....

So I'm hoping that there's something too this tooo!!!


----------



## Joralyn

Lol... I have 3 kittys, and they are all little attention mongers, so it would be hard for me to tell the difference if they were being extra cuddly or not. Right now they are all asleep at the foot of the bed, which is strange that they are actually getting along (the boys like to pick on the girl). 

The cat I had when I was pregs with my son 9 years ago could totally tell - she had to lay ON my stomach (not always comfy) and would only sleep in his room after he was born. :)


----------



## Biscuitbaby

My cat has a condition which is affected by stress - the two times I've been pregnant she has gotten stressed and ended up in the vets!! 

This goes on nearly the whole pregnancy and as soon as my boys were born she was fine! Better not tell her we're TTC!!


----------



## x Helen x

I say YES!!! My parents have a particularly old, grumpy cat which barely ever comes near anyone, and now every time we go round to their house he comes and sits on my lap and wont budge. Even if I push him off he jumps straight back on.

I have three cats and although they are always quite loving anyway, I had some bad nausea yesterday and decided to lie on the bed stomach down and all THREE cats came and sat on my body. I had two on my back and one on my legs hahaha! Hubby thought it was hilarious.

I wouldn't take it as a definite sign, but yes I do think cats (or at least some) "know" when you are pregnant and act differently around you. After all, animals have a sixth sense!

Good luck!


----------



## x Helen x

I actually have one sleeping on me as we speak! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Bindi Sleeping on me.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cupcake1980

How funny...my cat has for the last week or so has done exactly this. He's such an independent fellow and all of a sudden he'll want to snuggle on my stomach, sleep on me, sit on me....if I walk out of the room, he'll follow me. I've even found that when I'm in the kitchen cooking, he'll come and sit on the counter watching me! 

It's adorable, but at the moment I'm hoping that I could be pg so I'm thinking that my little furry friend is telling me that I am! 

xx


----------



## eeyorebaby22

I would say yes, one of my cats wouldn't leave me alone - even followed me to the loo and cried outside until I came out! at this point I did not know I was pregnant. sadly this pregnancy wasn't to be. But I'm sure she knew x


----------



## peanutbaby

:witch: 11 weeks 3 days here and yes i have experienced this with my cat. She is still a kitten but not supposed to be suckling and has suckled my left ear since I got her when I was 6 weeks. We have an incredible bond she will love on me but she scratches the fool out of me and doesn't treat anyone else in household like that I wonder why??


----------



## peanutbaby

Also my cat follows me to the jon every time I get sick


----------



## cupcaker

They do say animals have a 6th sense so maybe!!


----------



## bellablue

my dogs sure did!


----------



## babydevil1989

i didnt have any pets when pregnant wuth DS but my last pregnancy (MC) my.cat who usually isnt bothered with me wouldnt leave me alone!! i swear she knew coz after the MC she went back to normal x


----------



## lewood88

my moms dog use to sit right by me when i was pregnant, she is a bouncy dog and gets all excited when ppl come in the house and she is a big labrador but she never jumped up me while i was haveing dd they do sence things deffo :D


----------



## xtinamarie

I've been wondering if my 3/4 year old all white female cat knew I was pg.. I'm 5 months now and for about 5 months she will follow me ALL OVER. Even has to be at my feet every time I get up to pee all night and every time she goes in there no mater if it's 25 times lol. She will also have to sleep in front of me so if I roll over she has to jump my side and Kay in front but if I'm on my back she HAS TOO be in my belly/chest area and her face like chin to chin with me and will lick me and it drives me nuts! I wake up from a dead sleep with a cat in my face. Lol she has us up been a lover but just to me and now if I'm in my bed and anyone comes in or sits on my bed she runs at them in attack mode! Even to my hubby most the time so I just no she has to no I'm pregnant and it kinda worries me when my son is born if she is gonna be loving and protective of him like with me or is she going to be mean and jealous and try to attack him. Kinda worried. Any help? ?


----------



## cameragirly

xtinamarie that sounds crazy waking up in the night face to face with your cat. I have a female cat too. 
previously I had read about this and i think it certainly something that cats can pick up on. It could be due to hormones, higher body temperature and the extra heart beat too. I wouldnt worry about when the baby comes as ive also read that as soon as the baby is born the cat loses interest in you. cats don't really suffer from jealousy the way we think they might. alot of cats tend to ignore babies as they don't interest them.
There was a programme on tv about the life of cats (I believe) and they actually showed you how to introduce a cat to a baby. You might be able t you tube it. 
hope this helps x


----------



## DiabeticMommy

I swear that my doggie knew that my DS was in the oven before any test told me. 

About 3 days before my BFP with DS, she was constantly following me around like a shadow and had her head on my stomach every chance she got. Even my DH (who was very skeptical when I pointed it out to him) admitted that she was acting strange.

I'll be interested to see whether she does it if/when we conceive again (this is our first cycle trying for DC2). I will have to try to stay on her good side, so that she lets me in on the secret early!


----------

